# looking for an All Over Tote Printing



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I have been looking into a Tshirt fulfillment supplier but also looking for one that can do all over Tote bags. I have played around with an App from Yo Shirts and I loved the bag that were mocked up. All over print with my design. But when I checkout Print ful and Print Aurua (2 I have been looking into for Tee fulfillment options)they seem to not be able to meet my needs on totes. Any direction on who to use for totes that maybe able to meet my needs on Tees also?

Thanks for the help


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Its a start ... will be in contact

Made in USA is always a preference if it works


----------

